# Redland International Orchid Festival May 16-18 2014



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a quick note/reminder. The Redland Orchid Festival is this weekend in Homestead, FL. Nice opportunity to pick up some unusual orchids. See: Redland International Orchid Festival for more details.


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

I am so upset for missing this!!! My orchid partner will be there from Malaysia! 
Anyone on here going ? 

Broker - what's your connection to the show ?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

santoury said:


> I am so upset for missing this!!! My orchid partner will be there from Malaysia!
> Anyone on here going ?
> 
> Broker - what's your connection to the show ?


No connection--other than attendee. I'm at the show most years--and always find some great plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Really want to go but 8hr round trip just doesn't sound fun...


----------

